# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  Em gặp rắc rối với máy cắt dây tàu.

## Khoa C3

Tình hình là có con máy cắt dây của tầu như hình



Hôm trước bị mất điện xong thì bật PC của nó không lên nữa, em nghịch hơi ngu tý là tháo pc rút pin cmos ra thì nó lại lên nhưng không bình thường: 

Menu giờ toàn tiếng Trung thôi









Em không có sách nên chịu không biết vào mục nào để chuyển về tiếng Anh.

Bác nào giành vụ này giúp em với ạ.

----------

vattuvinhhao.com

----------


## writewin

thuê thông dịch viên nào đó rồi vào từng mục kêu nó dịch luôn là gọn nhất, vì h có nhờ ng dịch dc mấy dòng này vào trong cũng 1 đống dòng khác thì lại lặp vòng, h thuê thông dịch cũng đâu có đắt lắm đâu ^^

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA thảm như cái mền , ngoài đó thì đâu có thiếu người biết tiếng hoa đâu , tìm đến trung tâm tiếng hoa nào đấy, bắt cóc 1 em gái xinh đẹp về mà dịch cho , 30 giây là xong ấy mà.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Vấn đề này chưa xong lại gặp vấn đề khác, cái màn khiển trên máy vừa xèo xong, sao số em khổ thế này. Hi vọng là chỉ đứt cầu chì, huhu

----------


## biết tuốt

thế này mới thấy chữ latinh là đỉnh cao trí tuệ có mỗi 29 chữ cái mà cái gì cũng viết được hehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Thật là 1 ngày xui xẻo quá đi, vừa tháo ra kiểm tra con nguồn nuôi xèo rồi. Mai ra bãi kiếm nguồn khác rồi tính chuyện tán chân dài tiếng Hoa sau vậy.

----------


## tcltcl15

Hi vọng máy bác giống máy e. Bác thử 2 cách sau
Cách 1: nếu từ màn hình chính bác vào đc màn hình dos thì gõ lệnh sau : c:\dir /w để xem tập tin trong ổ đĩa c. xem thử coi nó có tập tin kzhp.exe (tiếng trung) và kzhpe.exe (tiếng anh) hi vọng là ko nhớ lầm. Để ngày mai xem kỹ lại đã. Nếu có thì bác gõ lệnh c:\kzhpe thì nó sẽ ra lại tiếng anh. Nếu ko có tập tin như vậy bác chụp màn hình up lên xem thử.
Cách 2: trên cái card chương trình có sẽ có 1 cái công nhỏ. Bác tắt rồi mở lên để reset lại chương trình. Sau khi reset xong mở máy tính lên bác chờ cho nó khởi động vào chương trình. Trc khi vào chương trình thì nó sẽ có bước chọn ngôn ngữ. Bác để ý xem có ko?

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Thks bác, để mai em làm theo.

----------


## solero

Lấy sờ-mát-phôn tìm cái phần mềm Chinese OCR hoặc Chinese search. Chụp ảnh cho nó xử lý rồi từ từ ngâm cứu he he.

----------


## Khoa C3

> Hi vọng máy bác giống máy e. Bác thử 2 cách sau
> Cách 1: nếu từ màn hình chính bác vào đc màn hình dos thì gõ lệnh sau : c:\dir /w để xem tập tin trong ổ đĩa c. xem thử coi nó có tập tin kzhp.exe (tiếng trung) và kzhpe.exe (tiếng anh) hi vọng là ko nhớ lầm. Để ngày mai xem kỹ lại đã. Nếu có thì bác gõ lệnh c:\kzhpe thì nó sẽ ra lại tiếng anh. Nếu ko có tập tin như vậy bác chụp màn hình up lên xem thử.
> Cách 2: trên cái card chương trình có sẽ có 1 cái công nhỏ. Bác tắt rồi mở lên để reset lại chương trình. Sau khi reset xong mở máy tính lên bác chờ cho nó khởi động vào chương trình. Trc khi vào chương trình thì nó sẽ có bước chọn ngôn ngữ. Bác để ý xem có ko?


Đã làm theo cách 2 của bác, máy móc ok rồi, thks bác lần nữa  :Embarrassment:

----------

tcltcl15

----------


## hoctap256

hờ hờ ......... gặp em thì chơi luôn cả trung lẫn anh . 
rất tiếc là bây giờ em mới tham gia diễn đàn  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, solero, thuhanoi

----------


## garynguyen

Welcome mr Hoctap256!

----------

hoctap256

----------


## thuhanoi

Chào mừng trùm vẽ mẫu

----------


## dmt7779

Bạn upload hình ảnh lại đi, mình biết chút ít về máy cắt dây có thể giúp cho.
máy bạn chạy máy tàu là loại nào UY hay Gold

----------


## huy.vugia27

NAn giải nhỉ, tiếng trung thì em chịu rồi, không tư vấn được.

----------

